# Vikingdarkworks plans for this year, whats yours?



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everyone!

see it all at
www.vikingdarkworks.ca

*Current inventory;*
Ground Breaker prop
Monster in a box
Coffin Prop with Corps inside! (6' coffing with Corps inside movable!)
Reaper Greeter prop (MM 6' greater)
4 Flicker Candles
4 Fog Machines
4 remote timers
"The Thing" Kneeling transforming prop/.....from thie movie
The elemental 10' high costume to greet people......
2 skull staunchions
Freddy" our first foam over wire prop....
4 foot corpsed bucky
1 torso with half skull prop.....
1 Pumpkin Rot inspired Scarecrow (red lit inside the head)
vortex fog chiller
Fright Light 500
Fading LED eyes 3 sets

OK here is a list of what I want to build for this year; heheheheheheeeee
10 more Flicker candles
1 flicker Candelabrea
1 new groundbreaker prop reaching out to the who ever see's it.....
Mould 5 new skulls from my moulds for various purposes......
and more!!!!!!
Perhaps a cocoon victem prop as well?

how's about everyone else?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd be happy to get the thunder and lightning hooked up.
One monster mud project..


I keep missing out on fence panels from rebuilt fences around here. There have been plenty I could use for props but I always see them when I can't stop. ARGH!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok so you've been too busy. I would just like to get my cemetery fence done at least. Though i have lots and lots that i want to do. I really liked your haunt pics very nice!


----------

